
Half Life 2 runs on ReactOS for the very first time - jeditobe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1Ft6b8BoKg
======
jeditobe
Half Life 2 almost runs on ReactOS inside of VirtualBox! Software GPU
emulation via SwiftShader and -dxlevel 80 startup option were used.

